# used 96 price



## old96 (Oct 1, 2011)

i bought a used 96 stainless for 450.00 it looks and functions great was that a good price? by the way this is my first visit


----------



## Ric70506 (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome to the Beretta Forum. You don't say which model 96 Series pistol you bought or whether it came with black or silver controls or what else came with it, but if it looks good and you like it, that is all that really matters. $450.00 for a Beretta 96FS in good condition is a good price. Congratulations!


----------



## old96 (Oct 1, 2011)

ty for the welcome im sorry im new to forums its a 95fs blue hard case by the looks of it it looks like it has been fired very little controls are silver to me 92s and 96s are beautiful guns:smt1099


----------



## old96 (Oct 1, 2011)

96fs miss typefart


----------

